# Where to download FONTS - Adidas, nike, puma .. etc.



## darkman69

Hello friends,

I sell Soccer Shirts, and i'm looking fot TT fonts of the most famous brands, like ADIDAS, NIKE, PUMA .... does any one knows where can i get it ? 

I already looked EVERYWHERE in the internet and couldn't find then !!

I'm looking fot the lettering used in the shirts, like:










etc.. etc ....


----------



## splathead

For actual logos, try brandsoftheworld.com.

Or are you looking for the specific font shown on the back of your samples?


----------



## darkman69

Yes, I need the FONT that they use to write the NAME and NUMBER of the back of the shirt


----------



## recrisp

darkman69 said:


> Yes, I need the FONT that they use to write the NAME and NUMBER of the back of the shirt


When looking for look-alike fonts, just type in "font+nike" using Google.
(No quotes though)
If you're looking for other stuff, do the same, as in, "font+adidas"...
Here's Nike's search...
font+nike - Google Search

(The "+" sign is a search within a search, meaning, 'also', so it looks for "font", then it looks inside there for "nike")

That ought to get you close, those are popular type things, so there ought to be free fonts out there for it, and if not, it may cost you a little bit.
That said, it's sometimes not legal to use certain things for certain projects, so keep that in mind when you are doing stuff... 

Randy


----------



## DakotaPrintArt

Have you tried dafont.com? They have quite a few and many are free.


----------



## TRENZZA

cool resources. Thanks.


----------



## palmtree68

My wife found a website that has something like 5,000 fonts on it and all the fonts are free! The website is: Download fonts | dafont.com

I guess I see that this was already given above. Awesome fonts though!


----------



## NeoNiko

It doesn't make any sense for using brandsoftheworld.com since they are all copyrighted and if you do get permission to use it for resell they will most likely want a cut of your sales. I use dafont as well and I think of all the sites out there this one is the best organized. Also try blambot.com if you want comic fonts.


----------



## redcell1

dafont I do have to say In my personal opinion the best font site out today.


----------



## hiGH

use whatthefont.com to find the name of the font, then try looking for it on google or dafont.com.


----------



## darkman69

hiGH said:


> use whatthefont.com to find the name of the font, then try looking for it on google or dafont.com.



Thanks ... helped me a lot !!!

But I couldn't find the EXACTLY font... Still looking


----------



## majesticmind

go to warez bb. org and go into the scriptz and templates section. use their search box. type fonts hit go and you will find what you are looking for. you may have to sift through some pages but you will find it. I have over 30000 fonts.


----------



## SOUTHBRONX

Just Goggle Search Free Fonts..
I Think One Is Freefonts.com


----------



## JoeDesign1

try looking in abstractfont.com We found cool fonts their.


----------



## HANGARSIXCO

I have used this website for quick free fonts. Download Fonts - 1001 Free Fonts

They have a ton of them, not sure if it is exactly what you need, but they are free to use and easy to download.

Chris.




darkman69 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I sell Soccer Shirts, and i'm looking fot TT fonts of the most famous brands, like ADIDAS, NIKE, PUMA .... does any one knows where can i get it ?
> 
> I already looked EVERYWHERE in the internet and couldn't find then !!
> 
> I'm looking fot the lettering used in the shirts, like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etc.. etc ....


----------



## darkman69

I fond this imagens, they are EXACTLY the font I need:

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b252/odiney/pes2008/fonts/adidas/number_black.png


http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b252/odiney/pes2008/fonts/adidas/letter_black.png

It's possible to make FONT of this images !?


----------



## majesticmind

darkman69 said:


> I fond this imagens, they are EXACTLY the font I need:
> 
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b252/odiney/pes2008/fonts/adidas/number_black.png
> 
> 
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b252/odiney/pes2008/fonts/adidas/letter_black.png
> 
> It's possible to make FONT of this images !?


 
hey i pm`d you file with the fonts you are looking for in your mail box. I would post it in open forum but i dont know if i am allowed to post rapidshare files here. so i wont.


----------



## imburne

torrents.to


----------



## MichaelCon

Thanks A lot y' all hooked it up


----------



## darkman69

I'm still looking for the fonts


----------



## JIM

i was also having trouble finding the specific "font" for numbers that i apply to blank adidas jerseys. since i am an "authorized dealer" for adidas i asked them for the font they use for the numbers for our school. i was told that it was not a specific font but they would be happy to send me the number set in a file i could use. i know that doesn't help you find a specific font, but, it's possible that it is an "in-house" designed font and you might want to settle for the closest font you can find. good luck!


----------



## acrylicjeanius

Download fonts | dafont.com


----------



## the funk

Try cooltext.com
You cant download the font, it is nice for making logos.
They also have a lot of "brand name" fonts.


----------



## cohort

Don't forget to look at WhatTheFont : MyFonts - you can often find the actual font by uploading an image of it.


----------



## Jerseyboy

I'm a entreprenuer who trains athletes but looking to start my own clothing line. I have a logo which needs some work but also looking for fabric. if any has any suggestions please send me an email. thanks


----------



## mike08

So ... Nobody has the fonts for puma and adidas
nobody send
and nobody helps
thanks a lot forum
we love you


----------



## chobay

mike08 said:


> So ... Nobody has the fonts for puma and adidas
> nobody send
> and nobody helps
> thanks a lot forum
> we love you


Your 1st post & you're already disparaging the board? That not really a great way to look for help...


----------



## splathead

chobay said:


> Your 1st post & you're already disparaging the board? That not really a great way to look for help...


He'll learn. I usually just ignore comments, and posters, like his.


----------



## pingoegraphix.co

Download Adidas 2010 World Cup Font: abfonts - alt.binaries.fonts
"adidas unity"


----------



## joinerbrad

majesticmind said:


> hey i pm`d you file with the fonts you are looking for in your mail box. I would post it in open forum but i dont know if i am allowed to post rapidshare files here. so i wont.


hello do you still have the fonts for adidas numbers and letter??? pls could you help me and send them to me I am super desperate for them -- pls help?? 
here is my private email if you would prefer to send to there?
[email protected]


----------



## miktoxic

mike08 said:


> So ... Nobody has the fonts for puma and adidas
> nobody send
> and nobody helps
> thanks a lot forum
> we love you


why don't you buy them legally and quit your crying because nobody will take time out of their day to help your cheap lazy a##!

here: Fonts.com

do some work on your own and find your font.


----------



## johnbol1

You are barking up the wrong tree my friend, the font you are looking for are not PUMA or ADIDAS etc etc, they are fonts of the soccer/football league in whoch thise teams are playing, eg, the ADERSON pic is Manchester united who play in the English Premier league so that font is the premier league font for that season and as such are very rarely distributed except to licencesed shirt manufacturers/printers.
You must have a licence to print these items with the said fonts, sorry but i dont think you will find them except somwehere less scrupulous

John


----------



## EMBDenton

johnbol1 said:


> You are barking up the wrong tree my friend, the font you are looking for are not PUMA or ADIDAS etc etc, they are fonts of the soccer/football league in whoch thise teams are playing, eg, the ADERSON pic is Manchester united who play in the English Premier league so that font is the premier league font for that season and as such are very rarely distributed except to licencesed shirt manufacturers/printers.
> You must have a licence to print these items with the said fonts, sorry but i dont think you will find them except somwehere less scrupulous
> 
> John



Looks like they (he) was just attempting to get the font hand delivered to him on a platter!! OP had 4 posts and was demanding and yelling at other.

Later troll


----------

